# Telling a story



## James McKnight (Jul 27, 2016)

I have been working on a storyline that in my mind has a lot of detail and information. While it may not seem original to some, it's my own creation, and I truly love it. ^.^

I find myself stuck though. I wish to craft these stories, and can convert them into many media formats, but for someone whose only talent lies in the written word I feel I may not ever get very far.

As a writer I love to write for myself. But I also write for the sake of others. To see that joy in their eyes and in the comments. Sadly though, on sites like here and on others, people tend to prefer the artist with beautiful images. And pass over those of us who work hard to craft our worlds.

What can I do to tell my stories so that others can enjoy them as much as I do writing them?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

What are your stories about? Be very honest or a really good liar in your stories. Anything too unrelatable will drive people away.


----------



## xofrats (Jul 27, 2016)

You can try and find an artist who can draw a picture to go with your story.

Or maybe try another community like www.wattpad.com which is only for readers and writers.


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> What are your stories about? Be very honest or a really good liar in your stories. Anything too unrelatable will drive people away.



Well, my main focus right now, is the Tall Tails series. Tall Tails is a fictional nightclub that acts as a safe haven and meeting ground for the creatures and monsters (not used in a negative, more of a descriptive) that exist in science fiction and fantasy. Demons, shifters, vampire, aliens, mecha, and so much more come here. And the Tall Tails crew are there to maintain peace and to make sure that the needs of the clients are taken care of. Whether it's good food and drink, music, and the ability to socialize without hiding their true forms.

The employees include but are not limited to...the owner is a human but can transform into a catboy as a type of combat form, takes care of the business but works as a P.I. and enforcer for the underworld. An elf, that serves tables, who is a single mom and dreams of one day becoming a famous model. A succubus that found a home with her coworkers/adopted family after years of loneliness, she's a bartender. An anthro t-Rex that bounces for the club but on the side a pro-wrestler in the underground circuit in honor of her grandfather who both raised and trained her, following in his footsteps. And the only true human employee, who has to hide her heritage from the others, desperately wanting to prove herself capable of standing on equal footing with her friends and someday being a P.I./Enforcer herself.

^.^ I could talk about this for hours. So I apologize for the length.


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 27, 2016)

xofrats said:


> You can try and find an artist who can draw a picture to go with your story.
> 
> Or maybe try another community like www.wattpad.com which is only for readers and writers.



I've heard of wattpad, is there any truth behind the rumors of theft and plagiarism? Either way I probably will check it out. Thank you. ^.^


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 28, 2016)

*Lurking. ...*


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 28, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> *Lurking. ...*



Hello. ^.^


----------



## Jarren (Jul 29, 2016)

You could find an artist who's willing to collaborate with you on creating a web comic perhaps? You provide the dialogue, story, and set the scene, they provide the pretty pictures. That said, have fun finding people willing to do that for free/cheap.


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 29, 2016)

Jarren said:


> You could find an artist who's willing to collaborate with you on creating a web comic perhaps? You provide the dialogue, story, and set the scene, they provide the pretty pictures. That said, have fun finding people willing to do that for free/cheap.



Yeah. Lol. I'm trying my hand at drawing. And believe me, I cannot imagine what real artists go through. My own horrible art alone gave me a headache, how bad is it for you guys?
It gives me a whole new respect for you all. I'd rather pay for it to be drawn honestly if I went that route.

For now, though, until I can afford it I'm looking for places I can go to post my work that is geared more towards writers.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 29, 2016)

James McKnight said:


> Yeah. Lol. I'm trying my hand at drawing. And believe me, I cannot imagine what real artists go through. My own horrible art alone gave me a headache, how bad is it for you guys?
> It gives me a whole new respect for you all. I'd rather pay for it to be drawn honestly if I went that route.
> 
> For now, though, until I can afford it I'm looking for places I can go to post my work that is geared more towards writers.


I've heard SoFurry is more friendly to the literary types (better formatting, layout, and tagging system) but don't really have experience enough to really comment on it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 29, 2016)

James McKnight said:


> Well, my main focus right now, is the Tall Tails series. Tall Tails is a fictional nightclub that acts as a safe haven and meeting ground for the creatures and monsters (not used in a negative, more of a descriptive) that exist in science fiction and fantasy. Demons, shifters, vampire, aliens, mecha, and so much more come here. And the Tall Tails crew are there to maintain peace and to make sure that the needs of the clients are taken care of. Whether it's good food and drink, music, and the ability to socialize without hiding their true forms.
> 
> The employees include but are not limited to...the owner is a human but can transform into a catboy as a type of combat form, takes care of the business but works as a P.I. and enforcer for the underworld. An elf, that serves tables, who is a single mom and dreams of one day becoming a famous model. A succubus that found a home with her coworkers/adopted family after years of loneliness, she's a bartender. An anthro t-Rex that bounces for the club but on the side a pro-wrestler in the underground circuit in honor of her grandfather who both raised and trained her, following in his footsteps. And the only true human employee, who has to hide her heritage from the others, desperately wanting to prove herself capable of standing on equal footing with her friends and someday being a P.I./Enforcer herself.



Holy fuck this is just one wild ride of emotions from start to finish


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 29, 2016)

James McKnight said:


> Yeah. Lol. I'm trying my hand at drawing. And believe me, I cannot imagine what real artists go through. My own horrible art alone gave me a headache, how bad is it for you guys?
> It gives me a whole new respect for you all. I'd rather pay for it to be drawn honestly if I went that route.
> 
> For now, though, until I can afford it I'm looking for places I can go to post my work that is geared more towards writers.



I have virtually no drawing or painting skills. I am so bad, my sketches can sometimes cause the observer's eyes to bleed. Though I am not wealthy by any measure, I commission artwork to be made to help me with my stories. It helps me to connect with my characters, and helps out the local artist community as well. Plus, they're just pretty.

@MostlyTeeth  has done a couple of works for me, and I'm looking forward to discussing the next piece as he can fit me in. I have used others as well; a couple people that frequent DeviantArt.

Yes, the work can be costly, but personally I love it and I spend less on my artwork habit than the daily barista latte consumer. That said, sales of my published work has not caught up to the expenditures of the publishing costs and the artwork that I continue to commission. My 'business' is still operating in the red. Food for thought.


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I've heard SoFurry is more friendly to the literary types (better formatting, layout, and tagging system) but don't really have experience enough to really comment on it.



Awesome. I'll check it out. ^.^ Thank you.



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Holy fuck this is just one wild ride of emotions from start to finish



Lol, it really is. But honestly? I don't think I could have it any other way.


reptile logic said:


> I have virtually no drawing or painting skills. I am so bad, my sketches can sometimes cause the observer's eyes to bleed. Though I am not wealthy by any measure, I commission artwork to be made to help me with my stories. It helps me to connect with my characters, and helps out the local artist community as well. Plus, they're just pretty.
> 
> @MostlyTeeth  has done a couple of works for me, and I'm looking forward to discussing the next piece as he can fit me in. I have used others as well; a couple people that frequent DeviantArt.
> 
> Yes, the work can be costly, but personally I love it and I spend less on my artwork habit than the daily barista latte consumer. That said, sales of my published work has not caught up to the expenditures of the publishing costs and the artwork that I continue to commission. My 'business' is still operating in the red. Food for thought.



I'll keep that in mind as I work towards the future. Thank you for sharing your experiences. ^.^


----------

